# Babies on the way!!



## Anabell (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there any way to tell how many kittens to expect based on size? When Lexus was pregnant with my Ghost and her siblings, she was absolutely HUGE by the time she gave birth. Ghost is just as big now but not nearly as far along. Should I expect more kittens or just chubbier ones?

I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how :?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The only way to get a fairly accurate guess is to have the vet do an x-ray or an ultrasound, and even then one or two could be hiding. Look through this topic on Patra's Pregnancy http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=56401 and you will see how accurate we all were when it came to determining the number of babies she was carrying.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember, when I was growing up, a fatter mama cat meant generally healthier babies. But not necessarily more or even bigger ones.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe, like Leazie said- we all thought Patra looked pretty big, and would have lots of kittens. Nope! She had 2 huge ones instead!


----------



## Anabell (Mar 19, 2009)

We're gonna have some pretty healthy kitties then! I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet (maybe I should read the post on how to ), but I'll show you how chubby my little girl is compared to her mama.

Patra's prego diary was such a great help! We weren't 100% sure when Ghost got pregnant, her being an indoor/outdoor kitty, but comparing Patra's maternity pictures to Ghost gives us something of a time frame ^^

Ghost was cuddled up against my feet earlier this morning and I could feel the babies doing backflips. Active little buggers! She's still really calm and not fretting for a box or anything though. And she purrs almost constantly :luv


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww, cute mommy kitty 

To post pictures, you can go to a site like photobucket, tinypic, or imageshack. I prefer the latter of all three, so here is the process:

1. Visit imageshack.us
2. Upload you picture. I usually use one of the options to resize it, since my pictures are quite large
3. Wait for it to load...
4. Highlight the first URL, the "direct link" to the image.
5. Back on Catforum, press the formatting button that says "Img"
6. You'll get this: {img}{/img} (except the { } will be [ ])
7. Paste the url right in the middle: {img}www.kitty.com/mycoolpic{/img} and presto!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm going to move your thread to Breeding for additional feedback from some of our members who are breeders


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you have pictures yet, huh, huh?


----------



## Anabell (Mar 19, 2009)

Well now my card reader isn't working.. But I'll make a post under Meet My Kitty with the pictures. Thank you for teaching me!


----------

